# Cooper River



## StikR (Apr 23, 2009)

Trying to plan a trip with my sons next weekend.  Does anyone have a recommendation on where to stay and where to put in?

Anybody want to meet us down there?  We should have 2 boats - 6 shooters going


----------



## StikR (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info.  Sure am glad we have a bowfishing forum on here now


----------



## Michael (Apr 30, 2009)

Coopers River is a great place to shoot, you just have to be careful the tides don't go out while you're in the back of one of those rice fields. The lakes above Cooper river are also full of fish, but the only time I shot there I had trouble staying in deep water. We'd be hundreds of yds from the bank and would get stuck on a sand bar.

So, not much help as I've only been there a few times. The bottom line is it's a great place to shot fish and I'd recommend going, just be careful.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 30, 2009)

Stay in Moncks corner and put in at Cypress Gardens and hit the flats right out and the end of the canal, just watch the tides and don't get caught in the flats when the tide does go out.


----------



## StikR (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Been looking for a cabin of some type in Moncks Corner or Goose Creek and have struck out.  Guess we're doomed to a hotel


----------



## StikR (May 3, 2009)

We went Fri & Sat night and had a blast!  Shot 45 on Fri night and 25 on Sat night.  Saw a BUNCH of gators, a bald eagle, and some bass that looked like they could eat your head while down there.  Shot mostly gar, carp, and a few cats.  We got a 24lb flathead and an 18 lb blue cat, and a few other smaller catfish.  Still trying to find the catfish home run I've always heard of at Santee......


----------



## Bowfisher (May 3, 2009)

For the catfish you really need to go earlier in the year, the carp are starting to spawn now, they had a tourny over there last night, one of our guys shot the river and they had 80 something fish with a 24 pound average of carp so they are up now.  Your right, there are alot of gators over there, we shot 2 last fall over 10 ft and the bass fishing has to be awesome as well cause we have seen some hogs.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## StikR (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Bowfisher.  Really appreciate it!

We heard about the tourny.  Only one tourny boat came through Fri night on a scouting run.  Fri we hit the left side up by the houses and did ok, then went back to the flat on the right and the carp were in there real good after the tide came in around midnight or so.  Sat night we went under the trussel, then several miles up the river to the top end of that big flat on the left and worked our way back down towards the trussel.  Sat night stunk for us except for that big flat off to the right after you go under the trussel.  That's where we found carp Fri and Sat night.  We left Sat night at 1am and low tide.  I think if we had stayed until the tide started coming back in we could have loaded the boat, but we were worn out from the night before.  

It was a good trip.  We had a blast.  Putting the boats in sat evening as the drunks were coming off the water was entertaining.  Guys threatening fighting / shooting each other, then a girl slamming a center console in reverse wide open jerking her friend off the dock and dragging her through the water until she figured out how to stop the boat...... Geez,  I may go back next Sat afternoon and take a lawn chair and a bucket of popcorn


----------

